# Sony Vegas 8



## fragger1 (3. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, habe Vegas Video 8 und ein Projekt gestartet von Bildern/Videos von Freunden was recht lustig dargstellt wird. Nun wollte ich das ganze rendern und seit neuem kommen nur Fehlermeldungen..

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=89017262bh3.png

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=24969789uq5.png

http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=79104966ju4.png

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=41822725gk1.png

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=19769454xm5.png

Hatte vor 1. Jahr schonmal ein Video gemacht lief wunderbar (render und DvD brennen) Nun habe ich einen neuen Rechner mit mehr Leistung und nur Probleme mit Vegas 8.
Habe schon gegoogelt oder ähnliche (Richtige Rendereinstellungen, Vegas beendet automatisch.....)

Nun versuch ich mein Glück hier.
Habe Vegas schon mehrmals neuinstalliert. Aber manchmal stürtzt es direkt beim Laden ab... aber weiss nicht mehr weiter...


Vielleicht kann mir einer von den Spezialisten helfen und Danke im vorraus.
__________________


----------



## darkframe (4. August 2008)

Hi,

trotz Deiner Bilder ist es nicht so einfach mit der Hilfe...

Nur eines: Die rote Anzeige bei den Audioclips deutet daraufhin, dass in den Sounddateien Clipping auftritt. Die sind also übersteuert, vereinfacht gesagt. Das dürfte beim Rendern kein Problem sein, führt aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu hörbaren Störungen.

Was für Eingangsmaterial nutzt Du denn (Videoformate, Audioformate, unterschiedliche Formate usw.)? Welchen AVI-Codec bzw. welche WMV-Variante hast Du für die Ausgabe verwendet? Funktioniert die Ausgabe in z.B. MPEG? Sind alle hinzugefügten Clips auch noch da, wo sie waren, als Du mit dem Projekt angefangen hast?

Was passiert, wenn Du mal nur Video ausgibst oder nur Audio? Das könntest Du mal probieren, um den Fehler weiter eingrenzen zu können.

Ein Absturz von Vegas schon beim Starten? Gibt's da eine Fehlermeldung?

Ein paar zusätzliche Infos wären schön; vielleicht kommen wir dann ja weiter.

Edit: Im vorletzten Bild, also dem mit den Fehlercodes, ist eine Datei "stl2plg.dll" zu sehen. Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause, hab' also mal schnell ge-googelt... Das ist wohl das Plugin zum Laden von Bildern (JPG, PSD usw.). Das Problem könnte also auch an einem oder mehreren der hinzugefügten Bilder liegen. Was passiert also, wenn Du die mal testweise aus dem Projekt entfernst?


----------



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

Ersmal danke für deine Antwort, mit dem übersteuert kann ich mir jetzt nichts runter vorstellen. Die Videos sind auf wmv oder mpg Datein, füge sie dann komplett mit dem Sound ein ( vom Video). Die Bilder sind JPEG, hatte bisher noch nich Probleme.Bei dem Sound normale MP3 Lieder.
Hatte vor 4 Wochen ein Porjekt gemacht, da kamen genau die gleichen Fehler. Nun dachte ich, ich speicher öfters ab was komisch war bis 7-10min konnte ich das Video rendern, da dachte ich nun treten keiner Fehler mehr auf und kann beruhigt weiter machen.... naja das Video ist 25min lang aber das render war unmöglich. Nur Fehler...
Render tu ich als wmv Datei, war immer relativ gute Qualität. Was neu ist, ich wollte das ganze Video in dem PAL DV Widescreen Format erstellen.

Ja, manchmal wenn ich die Savedatei Lade, zeigt er mir dann die Clips an, sobald diese Roten Clips kommen (beendet Vegas sofort)

stl2plg.dll wenn ic hdanach googel, komm ich nur auf sollche illegalen Seiten.
Also, ich soll ein Projekt öffnen, die stl2plg.dll löschen und mal sehen was passiert ?


----------



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

Ach in einem anderen Forum haben sie mir gesagt ich soll MYSQL  (SQL 2005) installieren und den Sony Media Manager ? Bringt das was ?


----------



## darkframe (4. August 2008)

Hi,



fragger1 hat gesagt.:


> stl2plg.dll wenn ic hdanach googel, komm ich nur auf sollche illegalen Seiten.
> Also, ich soll ein Projekt öffnen, die stl2plg.dll löschen und mal sehen was passiert ?



nee, auf keinen Fall! Die Datei gehört ja zu Vegas, nur wäre es halt möglich gewesen, dass die bei Dir defekt ist. Die Datei ist zuständig für den Import von Standbildern.

Zu finden ist sie im Ordner "FileIO Plug-Ins\stl2plg" im Vegas-Verzeichnis. Es sollte Version 1.3.0.6629 sein mit einer Größe von 1.561.088 Bytes, zumindest, wenn Du das Vegas-Update 8.0b installiert hast (Ja, jetzt bin ich zu Hause  ).

Wenn ich mir aber Deine letzte Beschreibung ansehe, scheint das Problem ja aufgetaucht zu sein, als Dein Projekt länger als ca. 10 Minuten wurde. Das sieht so aus, als wäre da irgendwo eine Datei hinzugekommen, die beim Rendern den Absturz provoziert. So etwas ist immer schwer zu finden. Um in etwa den Ort des Problems im Projekt genauer zu finden, kannst Du z.B. das machen, was ich unten in der Aufzählung beschrieben habe. Bevor Du aber da rangehst, versuche mal, während des Renderns herauszubekommen, an welcher Stelle der Absturz passiert, denn dann kannst Du meistens schon den oder die problematischen Clips relativ leicht identifizieren, z.B. im Preview-Fenster.

Jetzt habe ich gerade noch gesehen, dass Du geschrieben hast, dass Du in PAL DV gerendert hast. Das halte ich für keine so gute Idee, denn die Dateien werden ziemlich groß. Für 30 Minuten kannst Du etwa 6,5GB rechnen. Das alleine kann Grund genug für einen Absturz sein, z.B. wenn Deine Festplatte nicht NTFS-formatiert ist. Wenn das Ergebnis sowieso auf DVD soll, würde ich gleich den entsprechenden Codec verwenden, also z.B. MainConcept MPEG 2 mit der DVD-PAL Widescreen Vorlage.

So, nun aber die oben angesprochenen möglichen Schritte zur Fehlersuche, wenn die Beobachtung des Rendervorgangs nicht weiterhilft:

1) Backup vom Original-Projekt anlegen (immer eine gute Idee).

2) Rendern nur des Videos mit z.B. MainConcept MPEG2. Die Einstellungen sind eigentlich egal, Hauptsache, auf der Registerkarte "Audio" ist kein Haken bei "Audiostream einschließen". Nun wird also nur der Videoteil gerendert. Wenn's dann abstürzt, ist auf jeden Fall schon mal irgendwas im Videoteil nicht okay.

3) Egal, was beim Videorendern passiert ist, sollte nun ein zweiter Rendervorgang erfolgen, bei dem nur eine Audiodatei erzeugt wird. Dazu kannst Du z.B. die Ausgabe als WAV verwenden. Stürzt es hier ab, stimmt irgendwo was mit dem Audio nicht.

4) Wenn beide Rendervorgänge klappen, aber die Komplettausgabe nicht funktioniert, kannst Du nur einen anderen Codec verwenden oder die einzelnen gerenderten Teile neu in Vegas einladen und als Komplettprojekt ausgeben. Je nach verwendetem Videocodec wird der Videoteil dabei nicht neu komprimiert, so dass das Ganze dann auch schnell geht. Das mache ich beispielsweise mit meinem HD-Material so.

5) Okay, gehen wir mal davon aus, dass z.B. beim Videorendern, also ohne Ton, wie bei 2 beschrieben, ein Absturz passiert. Wenn Dein Projekt z.B. genau 30 Minuten lang ist, kannst Du jetzt so vorgehen: Erst einmal nur die ersten 5 Minuten Rendern. Dazu gehst Du ganz an den Anfang und ziehst über der Timeline die Loopregion auf die gewünschte Länge. Das Ende liegt idealerweise auf dem Ende eines Videoclips. Beim Rendern musst Du dann im Renderdialog die Option "Nur Loopregion rendern" aktivieren. Geht das gut, wiederholst Du das Ganze mit den nächsten 5 Minuten des Projekts, d.h., der Anfang der Loopregion muss nun da liegen, wo der erste Rendervorgang zu Ende war, das Ende der neuen Loopregion verschiebst Du dann wieder um 5 Minuten nach hinten.

So arbeitest Du Dich durch das ganze Projekt hindurch, bis Du die problematische Stelle gefunden hast. In diesem Bereich kannst Du das Ganze nun mit z.B. 1-Minuten-Rendern wiederholen oder einzelne Clips löschen, bis Du den gefunden hast, der das Problem verursacht. Den (oder die) Clip müsstest Du dann neu aufbereiten, bevor Du ihn in Vegas verwendest.

Ich hoffe, das bringt Dich weiter.


So, kurz noch was zum Schluss:
Auf der Timeline einen Mix von WMVs und MPGs hinzuzufügen, kann gut gehen, muss es aber nicht, vor allem dann, wenn Effekte hinzugefügt werden. Besser wäre es, nur WMVs oder nur MPGs zu nehmen. Hast Du mehr WMVs als MPGs, dann wandelst Du eben die MPGs vorher alle einzeln in WMVs um. Umgekehrt geht natürlich auch. Das gleiche gilt für den Ton. Am besten alles ist im gleichen Format, vor allem, was die Samplingrate angeht (also 48kHz oder 44,1 kHz, 48kHz für DVD!). Bei den Bildern ist der Mix nicht ganz so wild.

Mit übersteuert meinte ich, dass die Peaks bei den Audiodateien aus dem erlaubten Bereich nach oben herausgehen und daher bei der digitalen Verarbeitung abgeschnitten werden (das sogenannte Clipping). Das passiert z.B. dann, wenn die Lautstärke zu hoch eingestellt ist. Vegas zeigt solche Audios mit Clipping in rot.

So, ich denke, das reicht für ein paar Stunden  Viel Glück!


----------



## darkframe (4. August 2008)

Hi nochmal,



fragger1 hat gesagt.:


> Ach in einem anderen Forum haben sie mir gesagt ich soll MYSQL  (SQL 2005) installieren und den Sony Media Manager ? Bringt das was ?



nee, jedenfalls nicht bei der Fehlersuche, aber wer weiß  .

Ich finde den Mediamanager ganz praktisch, um gerade in größeren Projekten den Überblick zu behalten. MySQL wird, glaube ich, automatisch mit-installiert. Du solltest aber nur die neueste Version 2.3 installieren. Die älteren sind etwas buggy.


----------



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

Ersmal vielen Dank, werde das in ruhe bearbeiten. Wenn was ist werde ich dich anschreiben ^^


----------



## darkframe (5. August 2008)

fragger1 hat gesagt.:


> Ersmal vielen Dank, werde das in ruhe bearbeiten. Wenn was ist werde ich dich anschreiben ^^



Okey-dokey, denn mal viel Glück und Erfolg


----------

